# Smooth Coated puppies?



## NicM5

These are my 2 new puppies, Scooby & Beast, they are 9 weeks old. Since I'm new to the cockapoo breed I was wondering if you all thought that they might be smooth coated? Scooby is the all buff & Beast is the parti. Do you think they will get the wavy coat at all?


----------



## mandym

are they f1 or f2 ie were both parents cockapoos? x


----------



## NicM5

F2 both parents were cockapoo's


----------



## dmgalley

I am FAR from an expert but they look on the smoother side to me. They may become more wavy than curly. Both of Willow's parents were cockapoos. This is her at 9 weeks. 
If you look at pictures of Nina and Lola. Ruth has been putting them up as Nina just came home. They are flatter coated.


----------



## NicM5

Thanks ill look for Nina & Lola. Willow is adorable by the way! I was hoping for wave like that. I can't believe I picked 2 smooth coated puppies lol!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Sooooo cute!


----------



## mandym

In an f2 litter there are always at least one sometines even 2 or more smooth coated pups in the litter and when you compare them to their litter mates the difference is very obvious.If the breeder has had a litter before she/he wouldve known this.Lola is an f1 but it is very rare to get a flat coated f1 slthough they do pop up from time to time.they are equally lovely but if ther are allergy issues in the family be careful because they will most likely moult like a cocker too. xxx


----------



## RuthMill

They look smooth like Lola. Nina is definitely not as smooth coated and I'm certain she will develop a wave as she already has a very fluffy face, legs and chest. The coat on her back looks smooth at the minute but not the same smooth Lola was. Lola was smooth and short especially her face, Nina's coat is long. Lola has recently had an extreme groom so if you look at some of my other posts you will see how she's developed into having a wavy fluffy coat.


----------



## RuthMill

Ps I don't class Nina as smooth. Lola was smooth but her coat developed all but her face which stayed completely smooth.


----------



## NicM5

Thank you! I love them both, smooth coated or not. These little guys are the sweetest pups! I can't wait to see what their coats will do over time. I'll keep you all posted &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## NicM5

Ruth, do you have pictures of Lola from puppy to adult? Not like every week, but maybe a few at different ages so I can see what her coat did?


----------



## RuthMill

I did a thread that pretty much had a picture from every week! Will look for it and post the link.


----------



## RuthMill

Have a look at these..

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8630

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8909

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=13350


----------



## RuthMill

Can't find the thread I was thinking of.. Hopefully the ones above have some good pics.


----------



## dmgalley

I have been trying to think of her name but there was a poo on here who was flatter like this when she was little and ended up really curly. It is amazing to see the pictures. Anyone remember? I think she was a buff color. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley

I found it but can't link a thread from my phone it is flounder 1 and her lolly who is am f1 this is her as a puppy and grown it is amazing. She is stunning. 
I bet Nina ends up like this. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi

NicM5 said:


> These are my 2 new puppies, Scooby & Beast, they are 9 weeks old. Since I'm new to the cockapoo breed I was wondering if you all thought that they might be smooth coated? Scooby is the all buff & Beast is the parti. Do you think they will get the wavy coat at all?


If they grow up to be as stunningly beautiful as Lola Bear you will be very lucky -the smoothies can have such gorgeous faces and it is lovely to be able to see their eyes and read their expressions easily


----------



## mairi1

dmgalley said:


> I have been trying to think of her name but there was a poo on here who was flatter like this when she was little and ended up really curly. It is amazing to see the pictures. Anyone remember? I think she was a buff color.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I think it was Lucy (I love Lucy) 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=10550&page=9

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy

Oh I can't see them but I'm sure they're gorgeous x


----------



## JoJo

mairi1 said:


> I think it was Lucy (I love Lucy)
> 
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=10550&page=9
> 
> xxx


Well remembered Mairi, Lucy developed beautifully .. from flat and fluffy to curly and so soft looking, love her coat. 

The straighter coats are still cockapoos but it is important to remember they may always favour the cocker and possibly shed, plus some do stay quite short in length like the cocker. Yes still cockapoo, but look and may moult like a cocker. It is all personal choice really what coat type you prefer or desire, but important that breeders tells you about the possibilities in the generation they are breeding as the coat texture and length of straighter coats, and possibly shedding may not be ideal for some owners or allergy sufferers.


----------



## NicM5

I love all the pictures! What beautiful dogs! I think Lucy had the most dramatic change. She went from flat to tight curls. She's a beauty! Ruth, Lola is gorgeous! I love her thick wavy coat....I'm hoping this what my boys will end up with. Thank you so much for all the links and picture ladies! I'm excited to see how Beast & Scooby's coat's will turn out. Thanks again! Much appreciated!!


----------



## RuthMill

Just on moulting Nicole, keep us posted about the pups, I'm always interested to know which of the smoother coats moult.. We were lucky in that Lola doesn't moult like a cocker, she does when we wash her - you can see hairs in the bath and in the brush when we brush her.


----------



## dio.ren

They are adorable!! They look like they have more of the cocker trait....soft coat etc What babies!


----------



## lady amanda

Lady sure didnt have much curl to her when we picked her up at 12 weeks old. 



Lady Now


----------



## dmgalley

I love Lady. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NicM5

Wow! You just never know how it's going to turn out. She is beautiful! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## dmgalley

You should check out JoJo's site. Lots of good info and pictures. 
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/the-changing-coats-of-cockapoos/


----------



## Jen62

They are both beautiful!! Very similar to Harley when we got him as his ears were the only curly part of him!! As he's grown his ears haven't changed much but the rest of him has slowly got curlier. He is nowhere near as curly as the other poo's we meet and doesn't mault like spaniels but does leave some very fine hair on clothe he's and things-but then again, so do I!!! Enjoy them both!!


----------



## Jaynewise

Do you have any recent photos of them? This is Stanley I'm wanting to know what his coat will be like when he is older. He is 14 wks old.


----------



## thelovelymj

Oh my gosh! So cute! One of them looks like my Bailey. She's four months. She has a silk smooth coat with wavy ears and sheds.


----------



## Gambo

Hi, our puppy is 6 months and was very smooth when we got her too, her brothers and sisters all had thick, curly fur, and we couldn't believe either that we had chosen a smooth coated puppy. However, she now has the most gorgeous wavy coat, which has thickened over time.I wouldn't worry, she'd will be gorgeous whatever, we love our Lola to bits.


----------



## Gambo

Here Is a photo of what she looked like at 10 weeks.


----------



## julieann1960

Awwww beautiful pics xx


----------



## dmgalley

Stanley looks like he will be smooth. I have a smoothie. She is nine months now. I'd show you but I have no clue how you put pictures up








Maybe that worked

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi

Oh Tink - how gorgeous are you!
And looking so grown up.
So glad that you remembered how to post pics Donna, missed you and all of your lovely poos.... 
How big is Tink in comparison to the others? This is a thinly disguised request for more pictures.
And is she less tinklie these days? This is in hope of a few funny toilet stories


----------

